# My brood mare updates!



## Kylie (Dec 7, 2009)

Already have 2 foals (Pinto Part Arabs) on the ground & close to weaning LOL but 3 more mares to foal.

First is Mardi - she is 285 days today.
































And these pics are 2.5 wks old.. tummy has changed shape & she's not as wide behind as you can see above. She s also now very soft around the tail head too so this arvo she is coming in to stay under watch.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 8, 2009)

Foxy - 284 days today.
















Flirt - either 264 days or 334 days (no she's not a Mini LOL).





















Taken on the 2nd Dec.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Dec 8, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing those babies,I hope you take lots of pictures



.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Dec 8, 2009)

yay, some foalings to look forward too while waiting for this frigid miserable winter to be over!! I absolutely love Foxy!!! She is gorgeous!!! What fun! Please keep us updated!!


----------



## maplegum (Dec 8, 2009)

Not long now Kylie! Isn't foaling season special.!


----------



## Kylie (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone!





Does anyone think Mardi _(the brown)_ is "too advanced" in the udder development for only 285/286 days?

Tummy shape, plus the fact she's very squishy around the tailhead & a deeper pink inside her vjayjay (compared to Foxy)... anyone reckon she might go early?

I'm turning the Foaling Camera on tomorrow, just incase.





edited to add pic from today, compare it to her udder (above) from yesty.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Dec 9, 2009)

I would say she will maybe go around the 300-310 mark. . .just my guess


----------



## Kylie (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Katie Guinn.





I have big horses, well from 11.2hh to 15hh & they are MORE predictable, have been pretty spot on when they'd drop.. but these Mini's OMG!! Have only bred (on the ground already) 3 Mini's with couple more due but bred more big foals & they are easier, lol.





It's funny as in 2007 i had a Mini mare (whom had many foals) due late November - she didn't foal UNTIL 7th January 2008!!!!!





Anyway, maybe we should take guesses on when she'd drop & what colour/sex! LOL.





This is the sire to both foals the Mini's are carrying.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 12, 2009)

No changes but the brown mare is dropping around the tailhead & also very squishy.

No other changes to neither of them.

The brown mare Mardi is 290 days today.

Pinto mare Foxy is 289 ays today &

Flirt the max Sabino mare is either 269 days or 339 days today.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Dec 13, 2009)

The waiting would make me crazy



,I like the updates.My family wold never see me,i'd sleep in the barn



.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks TheCaseFamily00... i'm getting SOOOO impatient, lol.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 15, 2009)

Took these today of the girls... tummy's have slightly changed shapes!





Mardi - 292 days today.
















Foxy - 291 days today.


----------



## ShaunaL (Dec 15, 2009)

Yay, we are going to have some forum babies to enjoy soon! Keep us posted


----------



## Kylie (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks ShaunaL - i just CAN'T wait, lol.


----------



## Kylie (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok updates!

Mardi the brown mare, she is 297 days today.

Checked inside her vulva & there's a slight gooey/clean snot type of discharge (no smell), checked her tail & it seems she's lost her mucus plug but it's gone hard/crusty.

Same like on here: http://www.crayonboxminiatures.com/Foalingsigns.html under Mucus Plug.

Pics taken at 295 days.











Foxy, 296 days, no real changes.

Pics taken at 294 days.











And also my Aussie Pony mare Flirt. She was first served early Jan 09 (due 15th Dec 09) but re-served in late March 2009 after getting sick early March 09. So we figured she was due 25th Feb 2010.

Seems she HAS taken from the early service coz can't see her holding out 10 more weeks!


----------



## Kylie (Jan 7, 2010)

*WOW!*

I haven't updated for nearly 3 weeks!!!





Mardi is 315 days today.





















3rd Jan - 311 days.





















1st Jan -309 days.






24th Dec - 301 days.






22nd Dec - 299 days.


----------



## Kylie (Jan 7, 2010)

*Foxy is 314 days today.*
















3rd Jan - 310 days.
















1st Jan - 308 days.











26th Dec - 302 days.






22nd Dec - 298 days.


----------



## Kylie (Jan 7, 2010)

*And Flirt whom is either 293 or 364 days preg today - she is confusing me!!!!



*


























4th Jan - 290 or 361 days.
















3rd Jan - 289 or 360 days.
















2nd Jan - 288 or 359 days.


----------



## Kylie (Jan 7, 2010)

*The older pics of Flirt.*

30th Dec - 285 or 356 days.





















26th Dec - 281 or 352 days.






24th Dec - 279 or 350 days.











22nd Dec - 277 or 348 days.





















21st Dec - 276 or 347 days.


----------



## Kylie (Jan 7, 2010)

So, who think's whom will foal first, lol.


----------



## maplegum (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG. They look like they are sooooo ready to pop now Kylie!






How exciting with those babies on their way.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jan 7, 2010)

feeew look at those girls!! I'm voting foxy to pop first. Wow keep us updated and can't wait to see the outcome! I miss my mama baby bellys..


----------



## Kylie (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! I just CAN'T wait, lol.





lilmiraclesfarm - Foxy hey, i'll hold you to that, lol.


----------



## Kylie (Jan 11, 2010)

We have a foal!!! One for now - out of Foxy the Pinto!





Black or Silver (HELP!) filly, born lastnight approx 8.30pm Western Aust time.

Minimal Pinto, lol, VERY minimal. I LOVE her markings.









































The only white spot on her body (bar legs & head), near the tail head, lol.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yahoo



,she's adorable!!!!


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Jan 11, 2010)

Awww.. Congrats!!.. I am happy for you!..

She is beautiful!!..


----------



## maplegum (Jan 11, 2010)

Kylie, she's beautiful! You must be so thrilled. I just adore her markings too.


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 11, 2010)

precious gal she is.

i love those pintos


----------

